# Meatless Friday ideas for Lent



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Besides pancakes, Wendys fish sandwich, an Mac & Cheese, I need ideas. Im making potato soup today and having an omelette all of which I’m pretty tired of. Oh, and my budget is tight this month. (Tighter)


----------



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

Cheese Pizza, no meat!


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

Tuna fish casserole.
https://www.allrecipes.com/recipe/151593/campbells-tuna-noodle-casserole/


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Cheese pizza with fresh shrimp!

Experiment with fancy salads.

I watched as a butcher-trainee tried to help a young woman find chia seeds, the other day. It was hilarious. He had never heard of them except for chia pets.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Tuna casserole. Used to make that 20 yrs ago with cream of mushroom soup. Forgot about that. 

I have Chai seeds. They're suppose to be healthy. I add them to yogurt. First time I ate them dry. Very crunchy. Then Learned I needed to soak them in something first. Applesauce or yogurt.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Meatless Fridays, sounds like another reason for me to avoid any religion. I'm a carnivore and although I like salads, they are a side dish.

I'm taking cover so it's all right to start throwing rocks at this heathen.

Bud


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

I don't subscribe to the belief but I respect your choice.


One of our favorites is cooked thin spaghetti with colby cheese made into a casserole and cooked till the cheese melts well.


about 3/4 of box
8 ounces of colby thin sliced.
layered in a suitable dish
with a scant 1/4 cup of milk poured over
and topped with about 3 TBS of butter spread even over the top


approx 30 mins at 350


----------



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

Colbyt said:


> I don't subscribe to the belief but I respect your choice.
> 
> 
> One of our favorites is cooked thin spaghetti with colby cheese made into a casserole and cooked till the cheese melts well.
> ...



sounds like baked mac and cheese, but with spagetti, also sounnds good!


----------



## HenryMac (Sep 12, 2018)

Startingover said:


> Besides pancakes, Wendys fish sandwich, an Mac & Cheese, I need ideas. Im making potato soup today and having an omelette all of which I’m pretty tired of. Oh, and my budget is tight this month. (Tighter)


Cheap wine and cheese :wink2:


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Ended up eating a big plate of squash fritters using zucchini. 

I use half House Autry Hush Puppy mix with onion and half flour. Really good.

I’ve practically lived on salads for years. I like those big tubs of pre washed greens and mixed with spinach or kale.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

I need my meat though since retiring it's been pork almost exclusively. Is pork a meat? Also fish, usually catfish nuggets.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

I think to myself that I dont eat much pork. But I make pulled pork for sandwiches, I love bacon, regular and Canadian and ham an ribs. So maybe I do eat more pork than I think.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

hummus, salad, rice and pita

Jesus would have approved, I think


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Yrs ago in Albuquerque I had great red beans an rice. Sounds simple right? I tried making it once but it was awful. 

Hummus is good. Haven’t had any for awhile. I’ll stock up. Thanks


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Startingover said:


> Hummus is good. Haven’t had any for awhile. I’ll stock up. Thanks


All you need for basic hummus is dry or canned garbanzo (chick peas) beans, garlic, olive oil and optional tahini. And a blender. Lots of recipes on the internet.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

> I love bacon,


I couldn't imagine a world without bacon!!


We don't eat a lot of pork but I enjoy it when we do .... except for pork roast - I like it but it doesn't like me, same thing with raw onions :sad:


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Rolaids??????


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Protein is good for you, so I can't see giving it up for religious reasons. I'd rather give up a bad habit or something I ingest that is not healthy than a good food. Note, too, "good" and "food" are spelled alike, but pronounced differently. Engrish is funny!


----------



## specgrade (Oct 24, 2009)

I highly doubt my diet will come into question when I meet my maker. Way too many other choices to consider, maybe. I'll let ya know when the time comes...lol.


----------



## user_12345a (Nov 23, 2014)

you can get decent amounts of protein from plants but it's often lower quality (incomplete), has no b12 and high carbohydrate. Beans, lentils.

Soy is low carb, more complete but it seems to have chemicals that aren't good for the body like plant estrogens, things that mess with thyroid and block absorption of nutrients. Apparently.

You can get soy in fermented form which should be healthier - tempeh, naturally brewed soy sauce (little protein - i know), miso. 

There's also nuts.

Need to take fairly high dose b12 unless you have a lot of diary or fish. (eggs don't have that much)

Used to be almost vegan, just having eggs and it didn't work so well.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

What I meant by fancy salad was experimenting with beans, corn & some of the newer (newer here) exotic grains snd fruit. Same with soups & stews.

I bought some red, seedless grapes & tortilla chips, not meant to be eaten together & almost ate all, together. I'm pleasantly surprised when I'm 'satiated' with fruits & vegetables.


----------



## gthomson (Nov 13, 2016)

I just went vegan about 6 months ago, and going without meat has become a lot easier. Can you do fake meats made from plants?
Look for BBQ Jackfruit as an alternative to pulled pork.
The company Gardein has many good fake meats - meatless meatballs, chicken strips, fish strips, etc... and I believe they are in most stores.
Beyond Meat has a burger often in the meat section that is hard to distinguish that it isn't meat. Make up a burger and it tastes fine. Carls Jr. now sells the Beyond Famous Star that uses it.
Indian recipes are often vegan or vegetarian - lots of spices and lentils and potatoes and cauliflower.
Asian can also be one to look towards for meat-free - Pho soup can be one option, and the Asian stores will sometimes have some selections of fake meats usually based on soy.


----------



## frog8 (Dec 19, 2008)

Many do not know that South Louisiana has a Papal Dispensation to eat any beast that lives mostly in the water. So ducks, alligator, turtles and frogs are on the menu in New Orleans and in Acadiana.


----------



## danneauxs (Jun 23, 2018)

Fried rice is my goto (pinapple ginger is a good alternative to traditional); brown rice and plenty of veggies. Smoothies for breakfast or mid-day snack. Peanut butter, banana, avocado (which i don't like but it's hidden well) and quinoa cooked or powdered and cacao powder with milk or almond milk (sweetened if you have a sweet tooth). Plenty of protein for the day there. You don't need 20oz of steak to get your protien. Quinoa is a complete plant protein. Avocado is a good fat. Plenty of vitamins and minerals if you eat right. 

Lent isn't forever and it's just meatless FRIDAYS. I've gone mostly plant based for heart reasons and after a few months it became easy. Don't eat out much at all cuz I'm on a budget. Fresh fruit and veggies are cheap when you aren't spending so much on mcdonalds. Helps that I lost 20lbs over 3 months and went off a bunch of meds as well.

That said, I just had bacon and eggs (well I eat eggs every day and have 97 cholesterol and 42 triglycerides). 

Zuchinni lasagna, black bean burgers, buffalo cauliflower, cheese ravioli, texas cavia and chips, meatless chili, falafels, chickpea veggie patties.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

You have good ideas. I used to crave beef but it seems the less Beef I eat the less I crave it. You’re lucky to get off some meds. My triglycerides are low too. My cholesterol was 190 last time. Veggie lasagna is good but I’ve never made it myself. One of these days I will. 

Im volunteering 4 days a week now in an office and too tired to put any effort into cooking.


----------

